# Proper Peep Heigth ( very Important)



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Guys one of the most important part of good shooting is getting your eye centered in the peep and centering your pin or scope housing evertime. My housing fits perfect in my peep hole. 

This tip came from Dean Pridgen

Most things can be avoided but this is a must for hitting the spot your aiming at.

Your head should be straight up and peep a a comfortable spot.


Use a level. It sure helps avoid some lefts and rights.


----------



## JAVI (Jun 19, 2003)

No truer words were ever spoken.... 

Another tip is to set the peep height while aiming at a midrange target… (Average of distance you intend shooting) for instance the average distance of the targets in a field round is 42 yards… I adjust my peep height while aiming at a target 42 yards away…


----------



## HNSB (Jul 1, 2004)

:thumbs_up Good advice.

:star: :star: :star: :star: :star: 
5 stars


----------



## uphunter15 (May 3, 2003)

*Thinking of shooting a peep*

How big should I go with the peep hole being I have never shot one. I know I dont like the tiny ones but I also don't want to go too big. Right now I shoot with a kisser button and am very consistent but I want to be able to improve my accuracy to the point that I can hit nickles at 20 yards. Right now I am hitting silver dollar size spots but just cant center it into the X. Figured a peep may zero me in so I would try one.

Thanks


----------



## Muddy41 (Feb 11, 2005)

Daniel Boone can you give me some advice. I am totally new to Archery. I am shooting a Trophy Ridge Top Pin sight and when I am shooting it seems that the arrows always shoot low. For me to hit the bulls eye I have to aim above the middle by about 2 or 3 inches. This is very consistant. I have the sight adjusted all the way to the bottom on the windage bar and still have the same problem. 

Could this have a issue with postioning of my peep? I am frustrated in trying to figure out what is going on. Any help you can give me would greatly appreciated.


----------



## Chief P (Dec 1, 2003)

Muddy41. I would bet you put your head down and have a high anchor point.

How high is your peep from your nock center? Mine is close to 6 1/2 inches. Was 5 1/2 inches when I put my head down to shoot.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*uphunter 15*

If you can take a picture and post it with your bow back would help.

Several things can be happening. Your not centering your pin 100% in the center each time.

Peep size depends on how large your housing is. It really doesnt matter. I see good pros shooting large peep holes and see little peeps.

Mot 100% sure what size hole mine is. I think its callled a large hole Tru Peep. Just the size under Hunters peep. You can move your sight bar in or out to fit your peep.


----------



## Jabwa (Dec 10, 2004)

Correct peep height is related to anchor point, and an individuals anchor is very important. If your anchor is too low, I have found you tend to pull down slightly on the release, which causes an opposite effect on the bow. Conversely, a too high anchor causes just the reverse. The individual needs to select an anchor that puts the drawing arm forearm in line with the pivot point of the bow to neutralize any upward or downward forces.


----------



## Jose Boudreaux (Oct 18, 2003)

"super" fletcher peep is biggest(not out of all peeps, just fletcher)
"hunter" fletcher peep is next to biggest
"large" feltcher peep is 3rd to biggest

I have the super for my spott hogg real deal or right on(large pin guard).

I could go down to a hunter or possibly large with my viper sight and extension bar.


Great post.....JB


----------



## Jabwa (Dec 10, 2004)

ChiefP:

6 1/2" is quite a bit away from the average. If you have a long neck or a very short bow this could explain this. Almost everyone (and every bow) I have observed has a peep set between 4 1/2 to 5 1/2". The real measurement to consider of course is the distance from the arrow to the peep at full draw.


----------



## Bobmuley (Jan 14, 2004)

How many people have you seen tuning their bow and move their nock point or loop, and not adjust peep height for the new setting. They then adjust their anchor to fit the "new" peep height.


----------



## jamestheron (Sep 16, 2004)

hey thank for the tips :thumbs_up


----------



## Mexican 3D (Nov 16, 2003)

JAVELINA said:


> No truer words were ever spoken....
> 
> Another tip is to set the peep height while aiming at a midrange target… (Average of distance you intend shooting) for instance the average distance of the targets in a field round is 42 yards… I adjust my peep height while aiming at a target 42 yards away…



so at what distance should i adjust the peep if im shooting fita 1440?? at 70 meters, 50, or 60??

thanx


----------



## KIT-HAN-NE Flinger (Jan 5, 2005)

*peep height and aiming*



JAVELINA said:


> No truer words were ever spoken....
> 
> Another tip is to set the peep height while aiming at a midrange target… (Average of distance you intend shooting) for instance the average distance of the targets in a field round is 42 yards… I adjust my peep height while aiming at a target 42 yards away…


Just got a new bow and also was wondering on peep height cuz everyother time peep was put in and just adjusted to it but would have to tip my head to do so. 
How would you aim mid range if the peep is not already set wouldnt they move together. Apperently you where referring to installing peep after you have been shooting w/o.What do the professionals recommend ?????


----------



## Jabwa (Dec 10, 2004)

I believe he is referring to adjusting the peep to where it is most comfortable at midrange. If you set it to where it is comfortable at 20 yds, it is really uncomfortable at 60 yds. Setting it at the midrange is a better compromise.


----------



## Ivorytooth (Jan 22, 2004)

Peep height is very, very important. If you don't have it so your standing tall and relaxed, you won't be able to hold on the target well. Bending your head down to the peep will cause tension in your shoulders and you will have trouble holding on the target. You won't have a dead relaxed bow arm etc. Your float will be crazy wild, man.  Your dot may sink below your spot you want to aim at as well. It may also cause you to have a tendency to "peek" during the shot.

If you aren't standing tall and having your head up and level, then you just can't be very relaxed in your arms and shoulders and execute a good shot in my opinion. 

Get a repeatable anchor spot standing that way and then move your peep so you don't have to move your head up and down when you draw to your anchor. It is ok to adjust your peep to fit. Just don't move that anchor.

Javi, that is what I do. I get an average and then set up my peep for that yardage.

Javi is talking about moving the peep up or down on your string to accomodate the average yardage you will be shooting at. Then you should have a comfortable sight picture somewhat at the high and low ends either side that average yardage.

Try setting your peep at 20 yards and then shoot at 90 yards with a scope. You will look through the peep and wonder what happened to your scope, you won't see much of it except the top part.  This forces you to change your anchor point, which you should never do!!

I know I am not covering all of it, but I tried. 

Also, the flatter your trajectory, the less you have to move the scope up and down on either end of the yardage spectrum, which makes setting your peep easier. Sometimes speed is good.


----------



## Ivorytooth (Jan 22, 2004)

Bobmuley said:


> How many people have you seen tuning their bow and move their nock point or loop, and not adjust peep height for the new setting. They then adjust their anchor to fit the "new" peep height.



Many, very many, Bob.


----------



## falleneagle (Feb 16, 2005)

hey i moved my peep and it wourked i hit the X but with the peep and not the arrow. lol fun times i guess i did it rong


----------



## Muddy41 (Feb 11, 2005)

Unfortunatly I do not have a digital camera. Heck I still use dial up!!! LOL. I work nights and do not get home until 1-2 am so roght now I do not have anyone up that can measure my distance from the nock to the peep at full draw. But the distance in relax mode is 5.25" from nock to peep. I will have to try to find someone during the day that take measure at full draw.

I was just drawing my bow back and check my anchor point as I am thinking about this and it seems to my anchor point is consistant, With my allegiance I usually draw the the bow back and then I set the tip of my nose to the string, From what I can tell it seems to fall in the same spot every time. Again this is something I will have to check out on Thursday.

I want to thank everyonr for there help on this. Being a newbie it can get frustrating trying to figure this out. It's pretty bad when you know that you can hit the center of the target but to do so I have to aim high. Amd like I said it is every time I shoot the bow I have to aim high to do this.  

Please keep the suggestion coming and I will try anything to fix this issue.

Thanks
Mike


----------



## Bob H in NH (Aug 20, 2002)

To set your peep you should draw, settle into your anchor etc, with your eyes closed!! This will prevent you from moving your head. Now open your eyes, if the peep is not 100% perfect MOVE THE PEEP not your head. A small peep movement will make a huge difference.

--Bob


----------



## JPE (Feb 1, 2004)

> ....distance in relax mode is 5.25" from nock to peep. I will have to try to find someone during the day that take measure at full draw.


Don't get too caught up in the numbers. We're all built differently so that distance can vary greatly from one person to the next. Just follow some of the great advise given so far & you'll get it set up so that it best fits you.


----------



## corey01 (Dec 3, 2003)

Jabwa said:


> ChiefP:
> 
> 6 1/2" is quite a bit away from the average. If you have a long neck or a very short bow this could explain this. Almost everyone (and every bow) I have observed has a peep set between 4 1/2 to 5 1/2". The real measurement to consider of course is the distance from the arrow to the peep at full draw.


 Jabwa 
I have to agree with you. ChiefP's elevation is extended all the way up almost to the max. He can hit the target great. I think his peep is so high due to the fact he has a big head. :shade: 4 1/2 to 5 1/2 is about right for most.

Corey


----------

